# Where can I get a letter of credit done?



## honuleni (Jun 21, 2013)

Where can I get a letter of credit done?


----------



## alexleku (Jun 18, 2013)

For getting a letter of credit, check out DBS bank. DBS bank offers you the best services, including creation of a letter of credit to assure buyers and sellers.


----------

